# Suche für meine Frau ein MB



## xcrider (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo Ladies! 
Will ja nicht in eurem Bereich stören ,aber ich muss euch mal was fragen.
Ich suche für meine Frau ein günstiges Einsteiger-DamenMountainbike. Es sollte nicht mehr als 12KG wiegen, eher weniger, damit Sie nicht gleich die Lust am Biken verliert. Preis idealerweise max. 700 Euro.
Also bisher bin ich bei Scott und Ghost gelandet. Habt ihr noch irgendwelche Vorschläge? 

Komponenten wären XT schön, denke aber bei dem Preis ist das nicht möglich. Scheibenbremsen nicht nötig. Gewichttechnisch kann ich durch leichte Reifen und Schläuche das Stangenbike ja noch gut 500gr. leichter machen.


----------



## eve77 (16. Januar 2010)

...im Prinzip ist es beim Bikekauf völlig egal, ob es für Männlein oder Weiblein ist. Die Größe muss halt passen und natürlich auch die Optik. 

Sehe ich die Sache richtig, dass hauptsächlich du derjenige bist, der will, dass deine Frau mit dem Biken beginnt? Wenn ja, dann solltest du ihr nicht einfach ein Rad vorsetzen, sondern lieber mit ihr gemeinsam ein paar Läden abklappern und ggf. davor Bikebravos/Kataloge durchschauen, um zu schauen, was es gibt. Schließlich sind Shopping-Erlebnis und Bike-Findung nicht unerheblich und der erste Schritt für eine glückliche Radler-Bike-Verbindung . 

Die üblichen Verdächtigen in deiner Preisklasse sind Cube, Ghost...(mehr im Kaufberatungs-Unterforum). Bei Scott wäre ich vorsichtig. Ist tendenziell überteuertes und schweres Blendwerk, das viele Händler größerer "Bike-Supermärkte" gerade den Frauen (Contessa-Serie) andrehen wollen....

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (16. Januar 2010)

..bitte genauer - ht oder fully ? was will sie damit fahren (SIe , nicht DU ..:=)... wenn auch versender bikes in frage kommen , werf ic h mal transalp24 u. canyon in den raum .... unter 12 kg konmmste da aber nicht ... das müssen dann schon richtig gute laufräder dran - gute gabel etc - und leicht heisst leider auch : teuer !! da kommste mit 700 euro net weit ....  greez , kati


----------



## xcrider (16. Januar 2010)

Sie will mit mir biken und etwas Sport machen. Nene ich will doch keins vorsetzen, es muss natürlich passen. Hardtail. Wir waren auch schon bei diversen Händler vor Ort,probefahren bzw. sitzen. Allerdings ist die Auswahl etwas begrenzt. 
Hab aber gerade ein Ghost im Sonderangebot gesehen. Unter 12kg und mit XT. Werd ihr das mal vorschlagen. Da ist sie schon draufgesessen, nur das es im Laden fast 400 Euro mehr gekostet hat als ich es im Web gesehen hab.


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Januar 2010)

..na, dann ! mit ghost machste sicher nix falsch - xt is okay - und wenn sie schon probegesessen hat , umso besser !! viel spass damit !!! :=)


----------



## apoptygma (16. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte auch grad so das Gefühl: "Hm, wer möchte da lieber Biken, Du MIT Frau, oder Frau überhaupt?" 

Ich bin der Meinung, das es, wenn sie überhaupt gar nicht weiss, ob ihr das Spass macht, Du auch mit dem Preis noch runtergehen kannst. Vor allem, wenn es villeicht eh erstmal nur  Waldwege zu befahren gibt. Da halte ich auch die Gewichtsfrage 12 oder 13 kilo nun nicht für relevant. Es kann mir keiner erzählen, das man eben mit 1-2 kilo Unterschied als Anfänger plötzlich etliche km/h schneller ist 

Ich habe mit einem Vanida von Bulls angefangen. 500 Euro, hatte alles, was ich damals brauchte, hielt, lief, heute läuft es hier schon etliche tausend km als Rollenbike immer noch mit erster Ausstattung, gut, langsam meldet sich die Kurbel), nachdem ich radmässig upgedatet habe ;-)

Du kennst Deine Frau (hoffentlich) besser. Wäre blöd, wenn Ihr da etliche Euronen reinballert, und das Rad schlussendlich vielleicht in 4-5 Monaten rumstehen habt und dann dafür auch nur noch die Hälfte an Wert im Verkauf erzielt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Januar 2010)

Denke auch, mit Ghost machst du nicht viel verkehrt. FÃ¼r 700â¬ unter 12 kg??? Vielleicht ohne Pedale. Aber ob 12 oder 12,5 ist echt egal, solange man das Rad nicht stÃ¤ndig irgenwo drÃ¼ber heben muss. Solange die Wege einfache Schotterwege sind, spielt auch die Gabelperformance nicht die Megarolle. Scott wÃ¤re ich auch vorsichtig, die Comtessa Bikes sind Mogelpackungen, schlechter Ausstattung fÃ¼r saftigen Aufpreis, ebenso wie bei Specialized. Vielleicht werdet ihr ja auch noch evt. bei Stevens oder Simplon fÃ¼ndig, die liefern auch ordentliche Komponenten fÃ¼rÂ´s Geld. Versender wÃ¼rd ich auch nicht nehmen, ohne Probefahrt geht bei einem AnfÃ¤nger garnix. Und man ist beim HÃ¤ndler besser dran, falls man doch nach 2 Wochen noch was tauschen will, z.B. Schaltgriffe etc.


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Januar 2010)

Das stellt sich mal wieder die übliche Frage: Muß es ein spezielles Ladybike sein oder ist deine Frau mit einem "normalen" Rad ebeso gut dran? Entscheidend sind da Körpergröße und Schrittlänge und natürlich auch die bevorzugte Sitzposition. Damenmodelle bieten oft eine eher komfortorientierte und aufrechte Sitzposition, wenn es sportlicher sein soll, könnte ein mehr oder weniger kleiner Herrenrahmen die bessere Wahl sein. Das wichtigste ist und bleibt in so einem Fall wohl die Probefahrt, Probieren geht hier über Studieren. Die Suche nach einem Auslaufmodell zum attraktiven Preis könnte bei der Vorgabe unter 12kg für maximal 700 lohnend sein. Regulär wird es da schon schwierig. Da müsst ihr euch bei den üblichen Versendern umschauen, z.B. sowas hier: Canyon Allerdings fehlt da wieder die Probefahrt, wenn Koblenz nicht zufällig in der Nähe liegt. Gerade für eine Einsteigerin ist das ziemlich ungünstig.
Viel Erfolg bei der Suche und deiner Frau viel Spaß beim Radeln! 

Grüße Tine


----------



## Brickowski (17. Januar 2010)

Ich hab nach Stevens gesucht und bin hier gelandet...Ich hÃ¤tte ein stevens fluent in RH 17,5" fÃ¼r 700â¬ abzugeben,bei Interesse gerne PM.


----------



## ollo (19. Januar 2010)

@xcrider,

habe gerade für eine Bekannte ein Bike gesucht und gefunden, ist ein Bergamont Evolve 5.9 von Jehle Bikes, ist ein Fully und liegt etwas über Deinem Preis, hat aber enormes Potential was das Gewichtstuning angeht (liegt so wie gekauft bei ca. 13Kg)  falls das Radfahren Deiner Frau mehr Spaß machen sollte, kann es vom Gewicht noch auf gut 12 kg und weniger getrimmt werden.....

gruß und schon weg.... ollo


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Januar 2010)

Der TE sucht ein Hardtail, wieso wollt ihr ihm jetzt alle ein Fully aufschwatzen? FÃ¼r 700 â¬ beokmmt er ein solides, relativ leichtes Hardtail, ein Fully fÃ¼r den Preis wÃ¤r entweder deutlich schwerer oder schlechter ausgestattet.  Man braucht nicht fÃ¼r jeden Forstweg ein vollgefedertes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C-A (19. Januar 2010)

Servus,

ich hab meiner Frau letztes Jahr ein Ghost Miss 5100 gekauft. Preis war nach Verhandlungen mit dem Händler deutlich unter Deinem Limit.
Rad läuft super, Frau ist glücklich damit und was am wichtigsten ist, sie fährt auch damit.
Die Ausstattung des Bikes is tme auch i.O.

gruass Claus


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Januar 2010)

Stimmt, Ghost hat auch relativ sinnvoll ausgestattete Ladybikes zum vernünftigen Preis. Eine Freundin von mir hat mit einem Miss Ghost auch ein Schnäppchen gemacht für ihre Anforderungen.


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2010)

@xcrider
wäre ja mal interessant, wie groß deine Frau ist? Oder hab ich da was überlesen?

Hintergrund ist der: Spezielle Damen MTBs gibt es meistens in kleineren Größen als die Herrenmodelle. Dafür sind sie meistens schwerer und schlechter ausgestattet für einen höheren Preis. Also wenns zwecks Größe nicht notwendig ist, könnte man ein Herrenmodell empfehlen...


----------



## xcrider (22. Januar 2010)

Erstmal Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten.
Sie ist 160cm und hat eine Schrittlänge von 70cm!
Schade die Ghosts sind schon ausverkauft  
Sie hatte das Ghost Miss 5700 oder das 5500 von 2009 in Aussicht, aber alles weg in ihrer Grösse. Sie brauch indealerweise ein 40cm(15Zoll) Rahmen.

Jetzt haben wir ein Cube Access Comp WLS Sonderedition 2009 mit Scheibenbremse in Aussicht. Bekomme ich für 550 Euro. Schickes Teil, so um die 12,5kg. Aber mit Wechsel auf leichtere Reifen, sollte es noch en halbes Kilo weniger wiegen. Gefahren ist Sie es auch schon und es passt. 

Oder alternativ das Ghost Miss 4500 on 2010. Preislich wie das Cube, 550 Euro. Muss mal schauen ob Sie das auch irgendwo probefahren kann.

Ausstattungstechnisch denke ich sind die Unterschiede qualitativ ziemlich gering. Cube hat FSA Teile, Deore, Hayes Disc-Bremsen und eine Suntour Federgabel. Das Ghost hat XT Schaltwerk, Avid V-Brakes und eine RST Federgabel.
Die Federgabeln sind sicher nicht die besten, aber für den Einstieg ausreichend. Denke für den Preis gehen beide in Ordnung. Das Cube könnte Sie sofort haben, bei dem 2010er Ghost haben wir eine Lieferzeit eventuell bis Ende März. Daher geht die Tendenz eher in Richting Cube. 


Daten Cube Access WLS Comp Disc(Auf dem Bild ohne Scheibenbremsen)
Rahmen: 	Alu Lite 7005 WLS-Geometry
Größen: 	 
Farbe: 	White Blue Print
Gabel: 	Suntour XCM Lockout 80mm
Steuersatz: 	FSA No.10 semi-integriert
Vorbau: 	FSA OS190
Lenker: 	FSA XC300 Lowriser
Schaltwerk: 	Shimano Deore
Umwerfer: 	Shimano Deore
Schalthebel: 	Shimano Deore Rapidfire-Plus 9-f.
Bremsen: 	Hayes Stroker
Kurbelsatz: 	Shimano M442 Octalink 44x32x22Z., 170mm, Innenlager Shimano BB-ES25
Kassette: 	Shimano HG50 11-32Z., 9-f.
Kette: 	Shimano HG53
Felgen: 	Alex EN24
Naben: 	Shimano VR: RM40, HR: RM30
Reifen: 	Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.1
Pedale: 	Fasten Alu
Sattel: 	Scape Natural Shape 0.1 WLS
Sattelstütze: 	Scape Light 31.6mm
Gewicht: 	ca. 12,5kg

Daten zum Fahrrad Ghost Miss 4500 2010
Modell: 	Miss 4500
Rahmen: 	7005 T6 PG
Farben: 	white
Gewicht: 	12.60 kg
Vorbau: 	GHOST light AS-007 31.8 mm
Gabel: 	RST Gila ML LO 80 mm
Steuersatz: 	Ritchey
Lenker: 	GHOST Low Rizer light 31.8 mm 600 mm
Pedale: 	GHOST light
Rahmenhöhe: 	34/40/44/48 cm
Sattelstütze: 	GHOST light SP 600 31.6 mm
Sattel: 	GHOST VL 4170 Miss
Schaltwerk: 	Shimano XT
Umwerfer: 	Shimano Deore
Schalthebel: 	Shimano Deore SL
Bremshebel: 	Avid FR 5
Innenlager: 	Shimano
Kurbelsatz: 	Shimano 442 Octalink
Bremsen: 	Avid Single Digit 5
Reifen vorne: 	Schwalbe Black Jack 2.25 / Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.25
Reifen hinten: 	Schwalbe Black Jack 2.25 / Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.25
Felgen: 	Alex ACE 17
Speichen: 	SAPIM 1,8
Naben: 	Deore
Kassette: 	Shimano Deore 11-32
Federelemet: 	--
Federweg vorn: 	80 mm


----------



## velo1981 (22. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch ewig gesucht, mich auf eins gesetzt, was gar nicht auf meiner Liste stand und das wars...Ist ein Focus Black Forest geworden...nix mit Schnörkel, aber ich liebe es.

Meiner Ansicht nach muss sie drauf sitzen und ein Gefühl dafür haben. Du kannst zwar sagen, das und das ist technisch gut für den Preis, aber wohlfühlen muss sie sich damit. Was nützt Technik, wenn sie irgendwie komisch sitzt oder sich unwohl fühlt??? 

Ab zum Händler drauf setzen, wenn schön kaufen...so einfach ist das. Für den Anfang muss es kein Megaschnickschnack sein. 

Lass es ruhig angehen! Andere Teile kannst du immer noch anbauen, wenn sie wirklich mehr fährt und das überhaupt braucht.


----------



## xcrider (22. Januar 2010)

Klar Sie muss sich wohlfühlen. Bei dem Cube passt es schon. Eben es muss ja am Anfang nicht gleich ne XTR Ausstattung sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (22. Januar 2010)

exakt


----------

